# Weightless counterbalance for Super x3 mill



## dnalot (Mar 30, 2013)

I have a Sieg Super x-3 mini mill. Nice machine but it is a bear to crank the Z axis up. I installed a counterbalance system only to find that it would make the down force on the tool too light. 
My solution to the problem was to replace the counter weight with an air cylinder, and a regulator that I can use to adjust the amount of counter force I want. To go up apply pressure and crank, after raising the Z axis up just vent the air pressure and the entire spindle heads weight is back in play.
The cylinder is 36" long fully extended with mounting hardware. I mounted it to the floor behind the mill and attached the same cable as the old counter weight used. The force this cylinder can apply at 100 PSI is 150Lbs.  McMaster Carr part number  6498K466 $85  You will also need a mounting kit, several types available for about $10 (2013)  http://www.mcmaster.com/#cadinlnord/6498k466/=m1cirz Cad drawings are supplied by McMaster Carr


----------



## ZipSnipe (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds kool , how bout a pic of your set up ?


----------



## dnalot (Apr 3, 2013)

The photo of the cylinder shows it located behind my mill, bolted to the floor. The ram will fall under its own weight when not in use but the cable needed a little weight to keep it in the pulleys at the top. For that I wound a one pound length of lead line I had. I already had an air line & regulator at the mill station so I added a second regulator for the air cylinder. The valve sits right near the locking clamp for the Z axis. To keep the air from hammering the cylinder I put plugs in the air feed and vent lines and drilled a small  hole in them to meter the air slowly. 60 PSI has worked out to be a working good pressure. The little tag line at the bottom of the cylinder is the air vent. I need a little air filter for it but for now it just has shop rag wrapped around it. Nothing is ever perfect but I like this setup better than i did the counterweight. 

I am new to this posting of photos, they have i hope been attached to this note


----------

